# 2 Dateien vergleichen, Gemeinsamkeiten in datei Exportieren



## mblochi (26. März 2008)

Hi Liebe Forum User ...

mein erster Post und ich weiß schon nciht weiter ^^... also mal zu meinem kurzem Problem:

Ich möchte gerne 2 Dateien mit einander vergleichen wovon Datei 1 folgenden Inhalt enthält:
Antwort: Test Text 

und Datei 2 folgenden:
Test Text

Jetzt möchte ich gerne das die 2 Dateien sich miteinander vergleichen und wenn Gemeinsamkeiten auftreten soll die Zeile in Datei 1 sowie in Datei 2 gelöscht werden und in einer 3. Datei reingeschrieben werden. Bin schon den ganzen Tag am rumprobieren bekomme es aber nicht hin oo... und da wollt ich mal hier nachfragen ob jemand von euch eben mal eine Idee hat .

Versuche das auf einem linux system(fedora8)

Viele Grüße
mblochi


----------

